# Nice grouper off a public wreck



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

I didn't post this picture of a grouper I shot about 2 weeks ago because as you can see it's kinda cheesy. :doh

But in light of the weather for this weekend, I thought ya'll might want to see this Grouper that came off a public wreck.

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/Grouper%20and%20Guns.jpg">


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats on the nice Grouper. That will make a couple Fish Sandmiches :hungry


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

That is a nice grouper. I have not had the luck with Grouper this year so far. Last year, I had a freezer full of Gag from January to June. This year, I have only bagged a handfull of grouper and none with any size to them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

boondocks is that you from the old forum?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice grouper dave!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

nice fish, maybe this year is my year to get one that big.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice, Dave! Which one is you? oke


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

What's up Dave? Did you ever get a new boat? Nice fish, at least someone's getting out.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

What's up everybody, yep it's me Lobsterman. To be honest I quit posting for over a year. I got really tired of all the petty fights and insults that seemed to be going on at that time. I will stick to the spearfishing section, ya'll are a good group. I finally drew the line when after a really good trip that I posted on Offshore reports, some idiot sent me a PM calling me some not nice names and accused me of lying saying that "snapper don't get 30lbs!":banghead I thought to myself, you know what, I haven't run charters in years, why would I possibly lie and I decided I just didn't want the headache anymore. Oh well, there will always be jerks out there that can't fish or shoot that just assume everyone else can't possibly bring home more fish than they do. Glad to be back with ya'll. I am still boat partners with Corpsman. Maybe one day when the economy turns around I will get that 3380 but for now those twin 150 4-strokes and big ole diving platform on the Glacier Bay are sure nice and efficient!


----------

